# Alabama Rig for White Bass



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Upon learning about the highly effective "spec rig" for white/sand bass last year I wondered if the Alabama rig would also be effective. This video showcases just how deadly the A Rig can be for BIG white bass. I may throw it this year at Lock-N-Dam although the snag infested waters make me hesitant.

Fast forward to about 3:30 and enjoy!


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I tried chuckin' one last year and found it didn't work well in current, at least the one I threw didn't. More hooks to snag and couldn't keep it in the strike zone that easily. I plan on throwing this homemade tandem rig here in a couple weeks. Hopefully it'll work better.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Umbrella rigs are gonna snag up in any snag prone zone. For the most part they are just an array of grubs on jig heads. Anywhere you fish a grub/leadhead that'll get snaged, an A-rig is that much more prone. Changing your standard jig heads to the weedless type found on bass jigs can reduce the snags but your still probably going to fight it a bit.

They are made more for shooling/suspending bass in more open waters...

HTH
Karl


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

What if I put them on 50lb braid? jk jk ...probably not the best idea for bank fishing on L and D but maybe from a boat?


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

When ya snag ya most often have to get it loose in the opposite direction it was thrown. From the bank, that's tough. Best thing is actually what you joked about. USe 50-65# braid & very light hooks in your jigheads. If your knot holds you may get it back, albeit a bit mangled...


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

I may have to buy some heavier duty line!....upon closer inspection I think some of the monstrous "white bass" these guys were catching in the video were actually hybrids...some of those fish have broken lines....

Nice homemade rig TexCajun! Where can I find some wire like that?


----------

